
Ask HN: Are you using machine learning to do UI testing? - neolefty
Web and mobile UIs are constantly changing <i>slightly</i>, and testing frameworks tend to be brittle; has anyone had luck applying machine learning to make them more robust — either the inputs or the outputs?<p>For example, &quot;Here&#x27;s what I want; see if you can still make it happen without too much of a change in your routine.&quot;<p>Or &quot;Here&#x27;s what I want; tell me if it changes fundamentally, but not if it changes a little.&quot;
======
neolefty
For example, here's a paper from eBay, "GUI Testing Powered by Deep Learning":

[https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/blogs/tech/gui-testing-
power...](https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/blogs/tech/gui-testing-powered-by-
deep-learning/)

> ... writing and maintaining test suites and scripts for multiple platforms
> [TestNG, Selenium, Appium, IOS Driver, Selandroid, etc] take considerable
> time and effort and come at the risk of reducing the test scope.

> Contemporary developments in DL unleashes efficiencies in GUI testing and in
> the software lifecycle, potentially. A recent pilot, described below, proved
> this approach to be realistic and practical.

